# Makeshift scaffolding with two ladders



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

amakarevic said:


> How do I suspend the horizontal ladder?


You don't. Ladders aren't made to hold weight that direction. Some of them WILL, but that's not their strong direction.

Get a walkboard instead of the horizontal ladder and do as you show in the diagram. The walkboard may have a "hook" on each end you can hook over the ladder rung.

That still may not be recommended, but I would probably do it with a walkboard...NOT with a ladder though.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

One of these works for me. Any box store or rental place will have one.

http://us.wernerco.com/view/Products/Climbing-Equipment/Planks/PA200/PA208

I've also used a section of LVL or glue lam in a pinch.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Absolutely. I would do it with something I built (small 'floor' section-ish thing). It wouldn't have to be a manufactured walkboard...but definitely not a ladder.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I also would never lean that ladder againt the wall like that. The rungs can go right through the sheetrock.
I use one like this instead.
http://www.gorillaladders.co.nz/web...ayouts/images/GorillaMightyInstructionsV1.pdf
I bought mine at Wal-Mart for about $100.00.


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

I often build a "plank" from 2X4 and plywood. Can be built to any size. 2 long 2x4 and several short cross pieces, usually about 12" wide. I always screw them together and disassemble when done.
HTH JIm


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

jjrbus said:


> I often build a "plank" from 2X4 and plywood. Can be built to any size. 2 long 2x4 and several short cross pieces, usually about 12" wide. I always screw them together and disassemble when done.
> HTH JIm


You had me until you said you screwed 'em together. :no:

But that's a whole different argument...anyone got Mike Holmes' number so he can give his 2 cents? :jester:


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

No screwing?


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Contrary to what's shown on MH's favorite show...screws don't have the shear strength that nails have.

EDIT TO ADD: You can screw the plywood onto the framing so you can remove/reuse it...but I would nail the frame.


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

Too vague a statement, but then I should have been more specific. If you are referring to what is commonly called "drywall screws" I would have to agree.

I am big on screwing! JIm


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Buy a 2x12 (or two) and you'll be fine. Don't cut them, get them dirty (mud/paint) or poke holes in them and you can return them. I've done that same stairwell setup many times that way (I keep the 2x12's though).


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

jjrbus said:


> Too vague a statement, but then I should have been more specific. If you are referring to what is commonly called "drywall screws" I would have to agree.
> 
> I am big on screwing! JIm


No screw (except maybe lag screws) have the strength of a nail. In the pull-out direction, yes...in the shear direction, no. 

And I'm big on screwing too :thumbsup:, but I use nails, mostly.


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

There really is no shear strength involved. The long 2X4 are continuous with the 2X4 spacers, being just that, spacers, screwed in. The plywood is screwed to the tops of the 2X4's.

I love my cordless drill and screw everything. JIm


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Ok 

When you're standing in the middle of it, and your feet don't happen to be over either of the long 2x4s, and the screws shear off and drop you, you'll see more clearly what I mean.

To each their own though :thumbsup:


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

One of us is missing something? In the unlikely event that all the screws sheared off, it would not drop. There is no shear involved?

I prefer and feel safer on this than a single 2X12 plank, that is a personal opinion.
JIm


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Then I guess I don't understand what you're building. And that's quite alright. :thumbsup:

If you feel safe on it, then it's all good.


----------

